# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #8254 Inspector_Callaghan, N.Πεντέλη

## zabounis

Ανεξήγητα πράγματα....με τέτοια scan-results και τελικά δεν μπορέσαμε να τον συνδέσουμε τον άνθρωπο.
Πιάσαμε τους κοντινούς του με καλά σήματα στο πρώτο scan και μετά τα νούμερα πήγαιναν στο -90 λες και άλλαξε το τοπίο.  ::

----------


## dti

Με τί εξοπλισμό δοκιμάσατε να συνδεθείτε;
Πάντως το σημείο φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον για backbone κόμβο καθώς φαίνεται οτι βλέπει από ψηλά πολλές περιοχές...  ::

----------


## dti

Πιάσατε και ένα από τα δικά μου ap's, αλλά με σχετικά χαμηλό SNR 12 db...

----------


## NetTraptor

> δεν μπορέσαμε να τον συνδέσουμε τον άνθρωπο.


Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να σκάσω πάλι να κάνω ένα ποδαρικό γιατί το προηγούμενο έκανε expire… κάτι σαν το license του MT  ::   ::   ::  
Αφήστε τα ψέμματα βάλτε bb… τώρα που έχουμε εμπόρευμα γιατί έρχονται και οι διακοπές..

Επιμένω… τσακίσατε κάτι από τον εξοπλισμό …. Να το δούμε σύντομα… ανισόοΟΟΟοοορροποι  ::

----------


## Trackman

nettraptora ξεκαλούπωνε και βγάλε κανα backbone

----------


## Telis

Απο οτι βλεπω με ειδατε και μενα (awmn-2239-AP). Αν σας ενδιαφερει εχω ifs 
ανοικτα για link σε α.

----------


## zabounis

τελικά συνδεθήκαμε στον Johnnie #1453 με σήμα περίπου -70 και SNR 14
Παίζει βασικά ψιλο-άθλια με αρκετά timeouts αλλά τουλάχιστον σηκώνει λίγο bandwidth (γύρω στα 2Mbit).

Ευχαριστούμε τον Johnnie!

Τελικά τον έψησα τον φίλο μου, και έχουμε δρομολογήσει 2 bb σε a μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας προστάρουν εδώ για να το μελετήσουμε και να βρούμε εκέινες τις διαδρομές που πραγματικά θα εξυπηρετήσουν το δίκτυο και προπαντώς να είναι εφικτές!!

----------


## johnnie

Το -70 ακούγεται καλό η cisco δείχνει να παίζει καλά και πιο μακρυά αλλά το packet loss με προβληματίζει. Εσείς τι κεραία χρησιμοποιείτε?Στο ap το signal λέει 51% (nOt bad). Το loss είναι μάλλον λόγο της απόστασης.
Καλοδεχούμενα τα bb-links απο εκει και πέρα αν θελήσετε κάποια βοήθεια σχετικά με το ap μου μιλάμε ξανά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας προστάρουν εδώ για να το μελετήσουμε και να βρούμε εκέινες τις διαδρομές που πραγματικά θα εξυπηρετήσουν το δίκτυο και προπαντώς να είναι εφικτές!!


Big-boo έτυμος κεντραρισμένος (35Mbit your way…) και με extra feeder για τον inspector… δρομολογούνται και τα Feeder…
Τι σας λείπει? Στείλε μια λίστα  ::

----------


## Trackman

nettraptora
μας λειπει μια σακούλα τσιμέντο να πήξει καλά-καλά για να ξεκαλουπώσουμε
εεεεεεεελαααααααα!!!!!
stay tune

----------


## zabounis

> Τι σας λείπει? Στείλε μια λίστα


Βασικά όλα μας λείπουν!!! Μόνο UTP καλώδιο έχουμε μπόλικο ... !!!  ::  
Μας λείπουν τα εξής:

PC-router 
2 wifi κάρτες
2 feeder
καλώδια RF (γύρω στα 12 μέτρα τα υπολογίζω σύνολο)
connectors
1 πιάτο και μία γωνία.


από τα άλλα έχουμε....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Ρε nettraptor.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

> ...Εσείς τι κεραία χρησιμοποιείτε?Στο ap το signal λέει 51% (nOt bad). Το loss είναι μάλλον λόγο της απόστασης...


Παίζει με ένα D-link 900+ rev.B (powerhack) και πιάτο 80άρι με αφρικανικό feeder.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το είδα και αυτό…. Αλλά είπα ότι μάλλον εσείς το έχετε μελετήσει καλύτερα μιας και εσείς το προτείνατε και υπέθεσα ότι είναι λάθος η θέση….

Άρα παραμένει το σχέδιο LimaH

Axxxx Zaboubouni….  ::  Θες να βοηθήσω εγώ?  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω ο άμοιρος!!!

Ο Limah-bigboo είναι μονόδρομος! Άντε τα συνοικέσια έγιναν... πότε θα είναι ο γάμος????

----------


## zabounis

Εγώ δεν πρότεινα για big-boo!!! Εγώ σου πρότεινα άλλο πράγμα αλλά μου είπες ότι το έχεις δρομολογήσει ήδη....τέλος πάντων....

Λοιπόν ένα link με Limah ή Trackman βγαίνει για πλάκα....(μπορεί να βγαίνει και μαζί μου, θα το δούμε μα το φακό του trackman κάποιο βράδυ)
(Aν ο big-boo πέσει στον limah καλύτερα τότε να το κάνει με Trackman ή μαζί μου)
Το δεύτερο τώρα προτείνετε...ένα καλό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι με ysam2 

O εξοπλισμός μάλλον θα είναι wrap ή routerboard. Θα δούμε τώρα...
Προσπαθώ να του βγάλω μια κοστολόγηση για διάφορους τρόπους γιατί με έχει ζαλίσει και έχει και δίκιο...μιας κι αυτός πληρώνει!!!!

----------


## Trackman

nettraptora φέρε το μεγάλο τρυπάνι έχουμε δουλεία θα ανοίξουμε τρύπα στο βουνό και θα παίξει το λινκ inspector-big-boo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LimaH

> Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω ο άμοιρος!!!
> 
> Ο Limah-bigboo είναι μονόδρομος! Άντε τα συνοικέσια έγιναν... πότε θα είναι ο γάμος????


Κάτι θα σκαρώσουμε... λίγο υπομονή
να παραγείλουμε τα έπιπλα  ::

----------


## spidercode

Καλο Θα ητανε και αν μετα ο big boo εκανε και ενα link με εμένα που πρεπει να εχουμε και καλη οπτικη επαφη.
πως το βλέπετε;

----------


## NetTraptor

Σφηνο#@$τσα...  ::  

Είπαμε είσαι στα υπόψη relax  ::   ::

----------


## spidercode

παντα
ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DR.BILOUKOS

Εμένα πότε θα με παντρέψετε; Μου έχει μείνει να πάρω κεραία και ειμαι ready...

----------


## zabounis

*Δοκιμαστικό link με Spidercode εν ενεργεία...*
Ο κόμβος Inspector #8254, είναι υπο τη διαχείρησή μου, και έχει βγει δοκιμαστικά ένα λινκ με ανατολή, με τον Spidercode.
Το λινκ, δεν παίζει με καλό σήμα λόγω κακής οπτικής επαφής. Θα γίνει δοκιμή από μεριάς Spidercode, να σηκωθεί 1,5μέτρο η κεραία του.

Αναμένω ενδιαφέρον κι από άλλους κομβούχους της ανατολής στην περίπτωση που δεν κρατηθεί το λινκ με Spidercode.
Ο κόμβος spidercode θα πραγματοποιήσει άλλο ένα link με κάποιο κόμβο του βορρά. Τα interface είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν...

----------


## ALTAiR

> *Δοκιμαστικό link με Spidercode εν ενεργεία...*
> Ο κόμβος Inspector #8254, είναι υπο τη διαχείρησή μου, και έχει βγει δοκιμαστικά ένα λινκ με ανατολή, με τον Spidercode.
> Το λινκ, δεν παίζει με καλό σήμα λόγω κακής οπτικής επαφής. Θα γίνει δοκιμή από μεριάς Spidercode, να σηκωθεί 1,5μέτρο η κεραία του.
> 
> Αναμένω ενδιαφέρον κι από άλλους κομβούχους της ανατολής στην περίπτωση που δεν κρατηθεί το λινκ με Spidercode.
> Ο κόμβος spidercode θα πραγματοποιήσει άλλο ένα link με κάποιο κόμβο του βορρά. Τα interface είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν...


Ετοιμάσου gia pc-mastor-ALTAiR...

----------


## DR.BILOUKOS

Παιδιά εγώ που θέλω να συνδεθώ αρχικά σαν client, πως θα κανονίσουμε ενα scan, μου λείπει μόνο η κεραίας...

----------


## acoul

> Posted: Sat Jun 03, 2006 2:43 pm
> Εμένα πότε θα με παντρέψετε; Μου έχει μείνει να πάρω κεραία και ειμαι ready...





> Posted: Fri Jan 04, 2008 12:28 pm
> Παιδιά εγώ που θέλω να συνδεθώ αρχικά σαν client, πως θα κανονίσουμε ενα scan, μου λείπει μόνο η κεραίας...


κατάλαβα λάθος ή πράγματι περιμένεις δυο χρόνια τώρα να έρθει κάποιος να σε συνδέσει ... βέβαια άλλοι περιμένουν τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία ... αυτό θα πει υπομονή ... καλή χρονιά !!

----------


## DR.BILOUKOS

Κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει, αλλα και εγώ δεν το έχω κυνηγήσει, παρόλο που η εγκατάσταση μου είναι πολύ εύκολη...

----------


## dazyraby

ρε doctor εσυ δεν είσαι που έχεις βάλει και κινητο στο SSID ???

xexe καλό !!!

οεοεεεοοο

μια μερα θα σε παιρναμε έτσι για πλάκα !!! να δουμε !!! τι κάνει το παλλικάρι !!!

----------


## The Undertaker

> ρε doctor εσυ δεν είσαι που έχεις βάλει και κινητο στο SSID ???
> 
> xexe καλό !!!
> 
> οεοεεεοοο
> 
> μια μερα θα σε παιρναμε έτσι για πλάκα !!! να δουμε !!! τι κάνει το παλλικάρι !!!


πανταζή, άσε τα ssid και πιάσε την wind...άντε μπας και μαζέψεις καμιά cf...σκόνες πιάσανε.  ::

----------


## zabounis

O κόμβος Inspector #8254 αναβαθμίζεται και ψάχνει για 802.11n links.
Οπτική έχουμε Ανατολικά , Δυτικά + Λεκανοπέδιο έως Πειραιά.

O κόμβος θα μπορέσει να φιλοξενήσει όσα links χρειαστούν μιας και ο φίλος μου Βασίλης μου είπε "κάνε ότι νομίζεις" !!!

Προς αναζήτηση λοιπόν....επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου μιας και έχω την γενική επιμέλεια του κόμβου!

----------

